# Notebook Hardware Control Alternative f Linux?



## flashray (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe heute Ubuntu nebst WinXP installiert. Besitze ein Centrino-Notebook (Samsung X20 1600).

Unter WinXP nutze ich das Programm - Notebook Hardware Control - zum überwachen und regulieren der CPU und Festplattentemperatur sowie der CPU-Spannungen. Auch ermöglicht das Programm wahlweise einen Betrieb mit 800MHZ oder 1600MHZ, oder sie wechselt je nach Bedarf (Dynamic Switching). 

Dieses Programm ist insofern wichtig, da das Notebook sich bei Belastung schnell erwärmt, ich es jedoch mit dem NHC ständig beobachten und kontrollieren kann. NHC zeigt diese Angaben im Systemtray an.


Beim Ubuntu habe ich das Panel zur Prozessorüberwachung entdeckt, welches die aktuelle Frequenz anzeigt. Es fehlen aber leider die Temperaturen (CPU, Festplatte) und die Möglichkeit die CPU-Spannung runterzusetzen.

Im Web sind zwar viele verschiedene Ansätze hierzu zu finden. Als Linuxanfänger fällt es mir aber schwer den Anweisungen zu folgen und die richtige Variante zu wählen.

Hat bzw. hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem und kennt eine bewährtes Tool oder irgendetwas anderes um die CPU Temperator und Prozessorauslastung über die Taskleiste ähnlich dem "Panel zur Prozessorüberwachung" zu verfolgen. Auch wäre eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit zur Herabsetzung der Prozessorspannungen wie beim NHC sehr Hilfreich, da dadurch die übermäßige Erwärmung erheblich eingeschränkt werden kann.

Was würdet wir diesbezüglich empfehlen?


Vg Erdal


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir das:

Du kannst mit einem Rechtsklick auf ein Panel(am besten der obere) bestimmte Funktionen hinzufügen, u.a. zum Prozessor geschwindigkeit ändern oder aktuellen Akkustand anzeigen. Ich glaube es gibt auch was zur Systemüberwachung.


----------



## flashray (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Anime-Otaku,

also gibt bei Kubuntu/KDE kein vorinstalliertes Tool das dies tut. Habe ein Programm (Cpu Info) gefunden das die CPU Temperatur und Frequenz anzeigt:
http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33257

Man kann damit die Spannung wie mit NHC nicht einstellen, aber immerhin habe ich jetzt die Frequenz und Temperatur voraugen.


Vg Erdal


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Oktober 2006)

flashray hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Anime-Otaku,
> 
> also gibt bei Kubuntu/KDE kein vorinstalliertes Tool das dies tut. Habe ein Programm (Cpu Info) gefunden das die CPU Temperatur und Frequenz anzeigt:
> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33257
> ...



Du hast am Anfang halt gesagt, dass du Ubuntu drauf hast, was bedeutet hätte das du gnome benutzt und somit diese Tools für im Panel gäbe.


----------



## flashray (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Anime-Otaku,

du hast recht :-( . Anfangs hatte ich Ubuntu drauf, bin dann doch auf Kubuntu umgestiegen. Weil mir bei diesem Applet die CPU-Temperatur gefehlt hat.

Hatte nach langem suchen nichts für Gnome gefunden das sowohl die Frequenz als auch die Temperatur anzeigt.


Habe kürzlich auch ein Patch gefunden, womit man die CPU-Spannungen konfigurieren kann.
https://www.dedigentoo.org/trac/linux-phc/

Da ich aber noch nie ein Kernel gepatcht habe, kommt mir die Anleitung etwas kompliziert vor. Ich werd mir dann jemanden aufsuchen der schon etwas Ahnung von Linux hat.

Ich werd darüber berichten wenns soweit ist.


Vg Erdal


----------

